
Ask HN: Why can't we uninstall multiple apps at once on any OS? - FahadUddin92
I have tried uninstalling multiple projects on Windows and Android. It only allows one uninstall at a time. Why so? Can&#x27;t there be parallel processing for uninstall?
======
db48x
Installing or uninstalling something might have arbitrary side effects,
especially on Windows. Its harder to reason about things that happen in
parallel, and since uninstalling things is relatively uncommon, there's little
need to spend the effort to make it reliable.

Of course, there's little reason to make the user choose only one thing to
uninstall at a time. On Linux you can specify a list of things to uninstall,
and the package manager will uninstall everything on the list without further
input from the user.

Of course, it'll still be serialized, but that doesn't matter much when the
computer is doing all the work.

------
spdebbarma
Windows has a wonderful application called Bulk Crap Uninstaller, also better
known as BC Uninstaller.

It has an amazing feature to 'silently' uninstall a set of applications on
your system. After which it also checks for any files that might have stayed
back in the system and deletes them all.

I just hope we get a similar alternative for Android, but I have a hunch such
an application might already exist on F-droid.

------
zzo38computer
You can uninstall multiple things at once on Linux, at least with Debian
package manager (although I don't know if it can actually execute in parallel,
but you can select everything to uninstall and then it will uninstall them in
a batch operation).

------
navjack27
You... Can install multiple things in Windows at once... You can also
uninstall multiple things at once... Just find the uninstaller exe and run em
all at once.

